# Finishes for pens



## sander (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been making a few pens and have only been using CA glue as a finish and Crystal Coat. I like the crystal coat because it is so easy to apply, but it doesn't give the sheen that the CA does. The CA is harder to apply and messy. Can anyone recommend any finishes for a beginner like me.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

When I first started I used paste wax. Johnson & johnson I think it was, same thing I use on my TS top. I was told that it should be reapplied once a year but I was just learning and not to worried about it. You just put it on while it's turning on the lathe, applying pressure to buff, gives a nice finish and it dries quickly I have since bought some turners finish and like it a lot. I don't remember the name though, sorry.

Mike


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Mylands do some great finish products don't know if you get them there i should think you would, there are lots of friction polish out there that are simple to use, i like Melamine its very easy to use and if used right then you can build up a real high finish it is very good for stuff which gets handled a lot. At the end of the day much of the stuff is the same as each other and its how you use it and a personal taste and the price. Sanding sealer is a great bit of stuff to use i prefer the Cellulos based it gives a great base for wax or friction polishes. Dry times are near instant.LB


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I intensely dislike using CA on pens, as they make the wood look "plastic" and cold, not warm like the wood should look. That's one reason I don't like to turn acrylics!


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

*right*



Nancy Laird said:


> I intensely dislike using CA on pens, as they make the wood look "plastic" and cold, not warm like the wood should look. That's one reason I don't like to turn acrylics!


totally right
I agree


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

*finish for pens*

When I took a class in Feb. of this year, the instructor provided us with Mylands cellulose sanding sealer, and Mylands high friction polish. Just a little bit on a rag, and apply it, then press a little harder, and when your fingers get warm, got to the next step. Sometimes I put on three coats of sanding sealer, 'cuz I couldn't see well enough to tell if I had coated the entire piece, but it didn't seem to hurt anything. The polish is applied the same way, a bit on a rag, apply to the wshole surface, then press hard until your fingers get too hot, and you're done.

They worked really well. He had them in little plastic squeeze bottles, and advised us to shake first, then apply to rag, then apply to project. 

Woodcraft carries it, so does Craft Supply. PSI, too, I think.

allen norris


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

sander said:


> I've been making a few pens and have only been using CA glue as a finish and Crystal Coat. I like the crystal coat because it is so easy to apply, but it doesn't give the sheen that the CA does. The CA is harder to apply and messy. Can anyone recommend any finishes for a beginner like me.


Sander

Have a look at this http://chippypah-workshop.co.uk//in...26fed761507ffba04d30c37034eab&action=register

Maybe of some help

John


----------

